# EOS RP + RF 24-105 as a travel/hiking kit



## PCM-madison (Jul 22, 2019)

I purchased as EOS RP with RF 24-105 lens and have taken about 2k photos with the combination, mostly on a trip to Iceland that include some time in Reykjavik but was mostly focused on hiking. Previous digital full frame cameras I have used extensively: 5D, 6D, 5DS R. Previous mirrorless cameras I have used extensively: EOS M, EOS M5. To lead things off, I found this to be an outstanding travel/hiking kit. The user experience and image quality was much better than the EOS M and M5. It was a clear upgrade from the 5D and 6D. Although the 5DS R has some advantages, it very much prefer hiking with the EOS RP than the 5DS R (when the focus is hiking, I use a cotton carrier vest for my camera). I did travel with a tripod, but my hiking companions had me lagging far behind if I took the time to set it up for photos. The IS of the EOS RP with RF 24-105 lens combination was great. I was able to get acceptably sharp (for me) photos with 1 sec exposures (example with this post, 32mm, ISO 50, F22, 1 sec). I look forward to trying the RF 24-240 lens when it is available.


----------



## suburbia (Jul 22, 2019)

What were your thoughts on the battery consumption when trekking? Moving from the 5D series to the R I was a bit shocked at the high battery consumption. I was on a city break at the time so 2x batteries + daily recharge got me through. I don't like the lack of responsiveness when Power saving is on but even then a battery would drain within a days use. I imagined trekking for a few days would be problematic ie carry 4 batteries?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 22, 2019)

suburbia said:


> What were your thoughts on the battery consumption when trekking? Moving from the 5D series to the R I was a bit shocked at the high battery consumption. I was on a city break at the time so 2x batteries + daily recharge got me through. I don't like the lack of responsiveness when Power saving is on but even then a battery would drain within a days use. I imagined trekking for a few days would be problematic ie carry 4 batteries?



I haven't done trekking, but I recharge my RP using USB-C PD between shoots. The downside is that it needs to be turned off to charge, which I sometimes forget to do.


----------



## suburbia (Jul 22, 2019)

The PD compatible power packs I saw were pretty hefty! I guess this is the limitation we are at in this day and age, just a bit ironic the positive of a mirror less is its reduced size and weight but then you have to consider making up for the reduction by throwing in extra power packs, batteries and battery grip!


----------



## PCM-madison (Jul 22, 2019)

suburbia said:


> What were your thoughts on the battery consumption when trekking? Moving from the 5D series to the R I was a bit shocked at the high battery consumption. I was on a city break at the time so 2x batteries + daily recharge got me through. I don't like the lack of responsiveness when Power saving is on but even then a battery would drain within a days use. I imagined trekking for a few days would be problematic ie carry 4 batteries?


I did carry extra batteries (4 total). The longest I went without the ability to charge was 3 days for 2 nights camping in the middle of the trip. I never came close to running out of power. I drained one battery and was on the second during the camping portion of the trip. Of course, battery life of my 5D and 5DS R was much better so I never had to take so many extra batteries on similar trips.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2019)

PCM-madison said:


> I did carry extra batteries (4 total). The longest I went without the ability to charge was 3 days for 2 nights camping in the middle of the trip. I never came close to running out of power. I drained one battery and was on the second during the camping portion of the trip. Of course, battery life of my 5D and 5DS R was much better so I never had to take so many extra batteries on similar trips.


Take a look at the thread I started on trekking with the RP. My experiences with the batteries reflect yours (no pun intended  ). Sure, compared to my DSLR, where I can go for a week or more with 4 batteries, it is not the same. But, the RP with an L-plate and 4 batteries is still way smaller and lighter than the 5Div. The limitations of the camera may be worth it when one is trying to carry less weight.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 22, 2019)

That is certainly a useful focal range. I travel with a G7X II, which has equivalent view of 24 to 100mm, so almost the same. I very rarely wish I had other lens choices except in very tight places where 24mm is not wide enough. That shouldn’t be a problem hiking; though I do occasionally see a vista that could us a wider angle, as one might on a hike. In both cases I take shots to be stitched later. Obviously it is not the lens for stalking wild game or bif.


----------

